# Anyone here makes plastisols?



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I was using Transfer Express and Art Brand, but I'd like a third vendor. Or even a first round pick if the work is good and cheaper.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is Wormil's list of all known transfer printers http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

